# My wife saved my life



## Matchless (Feb 27, 2020)

About 15 years ago before i had a pump  by accident took the evening lantus twice ,i had forgot that i had all ready taken it the same night we where having a xmas party , so in the night i had a very bad hypo my wife said i was fitting throwing my arms and legs every ware, to this day i have no memory of it at all ,the only memory i have is being aware of every muscle and joint being very painful the evening 2 days later, i do not know  how my wife managed to get me to take glucose and sugar in my mouth ,it took me about a week to feel normal again,So that is why i owe my life to my wife.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 27, 2020)

I had a similar hypo following copious amounts of alcohol.....no real memory of it and was talking what my wife described as a foreign language......think she just gave me juice and that was it......only a bad hangover after that....

never been that bad again and unlikely to be.....thankfully...


----------



## Matchless (Feb 27, 2020)

I had drank wine and bottles of beer also it was a party as you do that made the hypo worse.i am a lot older and wiser now and on a pump.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2020)

These are really scary events, and remind us just how serious diabetes can be, and how dangerous a drug insulin is. It’s easy to become slightly too relaxed about it with the familiarity of every day use!


----------



## Matchless (Feb 28, 2020)

YES it is scary some times being diabetic is a very long road that you never see the end of you like to think that you know it all but you are always on a learning curve what with the progress of the technology from peeing on test strips and comparing the colour to the tube and drawing insulin from a vile with a syringe to a pump to freestyle cgm MM sensors and seeing your blood sugar on your mobile, what does worry me i am 72 now how i will be able to look after my diabetes as i get older just a thought?.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

Matchless said:


> About 15 years ago before i had a pump  by accident took the evening lantus twice ,i had forgot that i had all ready taken it the same night we where having a xmas party , so in the night i had a very bad hypo my wife said i was fitting throwing my arms and legs every ware, to this day i have no memory of it at all ,the only memory i have is being aware of every muscle and joint being very painful the evening 2 days later, i do not know  how my wife managed to get me to take glucose and sugar in my mouth ,it took me about a week to feel normal again,So that is why i owe my life to my wife.


You're a very lucky person to have your wife save your life ~ and you live to tell the tale some 15yrs later. She must love you very much and deserves lots of treats from you ~ always & forever!
WL


----------



## Matchless (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes i am very happy with my wife and 3 sons who we see when they are passing through a few times a year where we live in the charente france. I have often wondered if that bad hypo may have contributed to my very bad memory i have done a little researcher on memory loss and diabetes and it does sagest there could be a connection with long term diabetics .My wife gets so annoyed when she says do you remember and i say No,perhaps i should start a new thread on the subject,


----------



## trophywench (Feb 29, 2020)

Some people have lousy memories for some things and I've been known to be cross when my other half doesn't recall something that I do, but there again so does he when I forget something he remembers - so I don't think it's anything to lose sleep over ?


----------



## Matchless (Feb 29, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Some people have lousy memories for some things and I've been known to be cross when my other half doesn't recall something that I do, but there again so does he when I forget something he remembers - so I don't think it's anything to lose sleep over ?


Your right it's not to lose sleep over but I have been trying to learn French good enough to get a French passport I just forget what I learn to quickly,


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 29, 2020)

Matchless said:


> Your right it's not to lose sleep over but I have been trying to learn French good enough to get a French passport I just forget what I learn to quickly,


I find I have to do things on a regular bases other wise I forget them. I have to write lists of things I need to do as well.

When was the last time you went to school/evening classes etc to learn something like a new language? I was wondering if most of your problems are rusty brain syndrome due to lack of academic use to speak. I ask because I see you have been retired a few years.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 29, 2020)

Ha ha that's very diplomatic of you to say I am old 'but I have had numerous classes over the years but I just cannot retain what I have learned, but I can talk to my French freinds with my basic French.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 29, 2020)

I wasn't saying you are old. I'm not that far behind you  I was just trying to bounce things off you so you could explore them. I'm impressed you can speak basic French. Hello and goodbye is my limit lol.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 29, 2020)

That's ok sue your right it's late in life to go back to school my wife's French is very good and has a French passport but she is 5 years behind me in age ,it's just that I want to speak so better so badly .


----------



## trophywench (Mar 1, 2020)

Ah well - how much actual practice do you get speaking French?

It's quite like a lot of other things in life - use it or lose it!

The best way to learn any language is if the teacher conducts the entire lesson in that language, once you have a few words at your disposal.  And if your wife speaks French well - try having conversations with her in French.  Or anyone really, got any kids/grandkids?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 1, 2020)

Matchless said:


> That's ok sue your right it's late in life to go back to school my wife's French is very good and has a French passport but she is 5 years behind me in age ,it's just that I want to speak so better so badly .


You are a spring chicken in comparison to my neighbour who will be 84 this year and is learning Bulgarian because she has a holiday home in Bulgaria and needs to talk to Bulgarian friends and neighbours oh and tradesmen.
Are there any lessons on CD that you can listen too? I seem to remember seeing tapes in the distant past.


----------



## Matchless (Mar 1, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Ah well - how much actual practice do you get speaking French?
> 
> It's quite like a lot of other things in life - use it or lose it!
> 
> The best way to learn any language is if the teacher conducts the entire lesson in that language, once you have a few words at your disposal.  And if your wife speaks French well - try having conversations with her in French.  Or anyone really, got any kids/grandkids?


I have attended  french teacher groups over the years which i have learned quite a lot of french but they tend to move on to quick i need to go over the same lesson over again before moving on to the next,we have spoken to each other  french in  the past at home but my wife tires of correcting me,she once wrote lists of regular words and sentences on the back of long pieces of wall paper and hung them round the kitchen.Now she has recovered from the chemo (5 years since) we will have another go at home, thanks for listening and your suggestions trophywench i love the name .


----------



## Matchless (Mar 1, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> You are a spring chicken in comparison to my neighbour who will be 84 this year and is learning Bulgarian because she has a holiday home in Bulgaria and needs to talk to Bulgarian friends and neighbours oh and tradesmen.
> Are there any lessons on CD that you can listen too? I seem to remember seeing tapes in the distant past.


Your right about the age difference but is she diabetic and had hundreds of hypos over the 32 years i am still convinced that it has affected my grey matter,like diabetes every one is  different  thanks for your reply.


----------

